# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Εύβοιας >  EWN#131 - GSF - Πευκί

## GSF

Hello και εδώ.... σκοπεύω να φτιάξω και έναν κομβο στο εξοχικό... (αφου ακόμα δεν τελείωσα τον σπιτικό μου!!) .. μάλλον έχω βάλει λάθος το στίγμα στο wind...... άς με διορθώσει όποιος ξέρει καλύτερα... είμαι ακριβώς δίπλα στην θάλασσα σχετικά κοντά στον μόλο... απο οπτική δεν νομίζω να έχει και την καλύτερη αλλα σίγουρα βλέπει απέναντι βόλο κτλ... (πόσα χμ να είναι??)
... μάλλον με απλή συσκευούλα θα το βάλω για να είναι πιο απλή η διαχείρηση της απο ότι με pc... υπάρχει καθόλου κίνηση στην εύβοια η τσαμπα θα το φτιάξω....??  ::   ::

----------


## thalexan

> Hello και εδώ.... σκοπεύω να φτιάξω και έναν κομβο στο εξοχικό... (αφου ακόμα δεν τελείωσα τον σπιτικό μου!!) .. μάλλον έχω βάλει λάθος το στίγμα στο wind...... άς με διορθώσει όποιος ξέρει καλύτερα... είμαι ακριβώς δίπλα στην θάλασσα σχετικά κοντά στον μόλο... απο οπτική δεν νομίζω να έχει και την καλύτερη αλλα σίγουρα βλέπει απέναντι βόλο κτλ... (πόσα χμ να είναι??)
> ... μάλλον με απλή συσκευούλα θα το βάλω για να είναι πιο απλή η διαχείρηση της απο ότι με pc... υπάρχει καθόλου κίνηση στην εύβοια η τσαμπα θα το φτιάξω....??


Αν θυμάμαι καλά το Πευκί προσφέρει κυρίως οπτική επαφή προς τον Παγασητικό (παλιότερα ερχόμουν για διακοπές πολύ τακτικά!).

Προς το παρόν το κόβω αρκετά δύσκολο να στήσεις κόμβο στο EWN (ιδιαίτερα από τη στιγμή που στην οπτική σου προς την υπόλοιπη Εύβοια (νότια) μεσολαβούν αρκετά βουνά). Ωστόσο, καλό είναι να υπάρχει το στίγμα σου για να ξέρουν και οι υπόλοιποι στα πέριξ (π.χ. Ιστιαία) ότι υπάρχει κάποιος που ενδιαφέρεται.

----------


## socrates

> Hello και εδώ.... σκοπεύω να φτιάξω και έναν κομβο στο εξοχικό... (αφου ακόμα δεν τελείωσα τον σπιτικό μου!!) .. μάλλον έχω βάλει λάθος το στίγμα στο wind...... άς με διορθώσει όποιος ξέρει καλύτερα... είμαι ακριβώς δίπλα στην θάλασσα σχετικά κοντά στον μόλο... απο οπτική δεν νομίζω να έχει και την καλύτερη αλλα σίγουρα βλέπει απέναντι βόλο κτλ... (πόσα χμ να είναι??)
> ... μάλλον με απλή συσκευούλα θα το βάλω για να είναι πιο απλή η διαχείρηση της απο ότι με pc... υπάρχει καθόλου κίνηση στην εύβοια η τσαμπα θα το φτιάξω....??


Δεν ξέρω σε ποιο WiND έκανες την καταχώριση... αλλά η Εύβοια έχει το δικό της WiND ( http://ewn.awmn.net ) και εκεί βλέπεις άνετα πως εξελίσσεται το δίκτυο μας.

Η καταχώριση του στίγματος σου είναι απαραίτητη ακόμα και αν δεν υπάρχει κίνηση στην περιοχή σου, αφού μπορεί να αποτελέσει κίνητρο και για άλλους της περιοχής σου να δηλώσουν με την σειρά τους το στίγμα τους.

Όσο για το αν φτάσει το δίκτυο εκεί... το δίκτυο εξαπλώνεται συνεχώς... nobody knows!  ::

----------


## antonisk7

Βάλε μια ομνι και άστη να υπάρχει. μπορεί κάποιος γείτονάς σου να ενδιαφερθει. Μπορεί να κάτσει και κανα λίνκ από μακρυά, ποτέ δεν ξέρεις. Οργανωσε την περιοχή σου και μετά όλο και κάποιος τρόπος θα βρεθεί να συνδεθείτε με το υπόλοιπο δίκτυο.  ::

----------


## PIT

Αντε με το καλο φιλε μου!! Να αναπτυχθει το δικτυο και προς εκεινη την μερια. 

Πιστευω η τακτικη που προτείνει ο Αντωνης ειναι η καλυτερη για την omni  ::  

Καλως ηρθρες.  ::

----------


## dti

Γνωρίζω κανα-δυο άλλους που έχουν εξοχικό στην ευρύτερη περιοχή. Ξεκινήστε από τώρα την προετοιμασία για τα καλοκαιρινά σας links.

----------


## GSF

> Βάλε μια ομνι και άστη να υπάρχει. μπορεί κάποιος γείτονάς σου να ενδιαφερθει. Μπορεί να κάτσει και κανα λίνκ από μακρυά, ποτέ δεν ξέρεις. Οργανωσε την περιοχή σου και μετά όλο και κάποιος τρόπος θα βρεθεί να συνδεθείτε με το υπόλοιπο δίκτυο.


καλή ιδέα.. θα το βάλω εγώ να υπάρχει κ βλέπουμε




> Γνωρίζω κανα-δυο άλλους που έχουν εξοχικό στην ευρύτερη περιοχή. Ξεκινήστε από τώρα την προετοιμασία για τα καλοκαιρινά σας links.


 τι καλοκαιρινά λινκς... δεν με κόβω για διακοπές ούτε φέτος με τις δουλειες... αντε κανα τριήμερο να ανέβω πάνω  ::   ::  

socrates στο wind της εύβοιας το έκανα αλλιώς πως θα μπορούσα να είμαι ο κόμβος #131...??  ::   ::  
αναμείνατε λοιπον...

----------


## socrates

Μέσα στο καλοκαίρι προβλέπω να έχουμε έρθει αρκετά κοντά. (τουλάχιστον μέχρι την Αιδηψό).

Από εκεί και πέρα υπάρχει δραστηριότητα και στον Βόλο. Καλό είναι να οργανωθούν οι εκεί περιοχές.

----------


## Luciddream

καλησπέρα παιδιά.. έχουμε κανα νέο για προς πευκί μεριά..?? το wind του ewn είναι down η έχει αλλάξει?

----------

